

TJIC's advice on startups is worth exactly what you're paying for it - bootload
http://tjic.com/?p=7265

======
bootload
Found this particular post after reading a Joes:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joe> preceding submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=60128>

The response from this coy founder

\- <http://heavyink.com/blog/>

\- <http://smartflix.com/store/about_us> and

\- <http://tjic.com/>

was worth reading in its own right.

